# [Q] Freeze Toggle Widget



## Nrgaway (Jan 1, 2012)

Are there any widgets that can be used to freeze/unfreeze apps directly? Sure I know about using Titanium backup, but that is way too many clicks if I want to unfreeze Maps.

I was thinking I would like a widget that has the application icon on the left and a toggle status (which you can toggle by pressing it) to the right of the app icon (similar to data toggles, etc). So to unfreeze the app, just press the toggle button, then you can click directly on the app icon to launch it.

When you are done with the app, just toggle it back to frozen state. Maybe the icon would be greyed out or something when in a frozen state, or if the app if frozen and you click on the app icon, it would automatically unfreeze, then launch.

Might be obvious, but you would have the ability to add as apps to the widget (or multiple instances of the widget) and maybe have an option when first installing the widget to add all currently frozen apps to the widget).

If no one had created such an app, and no one is interested in creating a widget, maybe I will try to create it.

Any comments would be welcome.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

TB itself has widgets to do this.


----------

